# Round Two, Game Six: Detroit Pistons vs. New Jersey Nets



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

<center>*Eastern Conference Semifinals
Game 3*</center>

*<center>New Jersey Nets vs. Detroit Pistons*



<center>*







vs.







</center>*






































*vs.*









































</center>*







Bench:*

*F* - Rodney Rogers 
*G* - Lucious Harris 
*F* - Aaron Williams 
*G* - Brandon Armstrong 
*F* - Brian Scalabrine 
*G/F* - Tamar Slay 
*F* - Zoran Planinic



</center>*







Bench:*

*G* - Lindsey Hunter 
*F/C* - Mehmet Okur 
*F* - Corliss Williamson
*G* - Mike James
*F* - Darvin Ham 
*F/C* - Darko Milicic 
*C* - Elden Campbell

It's on fellas. If we lose we're done. I get this game on the good ol' Canadian televisern so I will be hooting and a-hollering. If we lose this game I will honestly be dumbfounded and devestated. I feel like this is just a bad dream. We can't lose. Not now, not here. After all the greatness we accomplished in the regular season. If we do lose what do we consider. I mean it's turning out to be that defense wins regular season games by convincing margins but maybe offence is the one that wins championships or at least the god damn second round series. 

I have mixed emotions, some thing along the lines of... :upset:  :devil: :sour:  

We will win this game, but will we win the next? And if we lose what do we do then. I mean where do we go from here?...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I thought I would add...

If we lose this series I will change my BBB.Net name.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Play hard, share the ball, and leave it all on the court is what the Pistons should be doing today. It will be very hard to win Game 6 in New Jersey, but I think we can do it.

Like always the key will be Tayshaun's play. We are a much better team when he plays up to his capabilities, I hope he realizes it.



> “In the beginning, before the playoffs even started, our goal was to win the championship, and if you can’t even win a road game, then there ain’t even no point in thinking of yourself as a champion,” James said. “This game right here is going to test our heart. How bad do we want it? Everyone is counting us out now, but it’s not about everyone. It’s about us. This is a challenge and we have to step up as a group and accept that challenge head-on.
> 
> “We believe we can do it, but now it’s time to man-up and put our words to the tide and play the game.”


Hopefully this is how the whole teams feels and those are not just words. Time to man-up...



> “Elden (Campbell) said it best,” Brown said. “The playoffs start for us (tonight). If we’re not good enough to win a game on the road, we don’t deserve to win a championship.”


EDIT: One more thing I'd like to see us stop doing is matching up with New Jersey. We should be using our bench (a supposed strength) and make them match up with us. And where is our press? I understand you can't press if you're missing shots, but would like to see us start pressing again.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, I've been gone for quite a while. Haven't really had time to post; but of course I've been watching all of the games. This is obviously the biggest game of the season, and I feel that we're gonna win it. I read the News today...Ben Wallace is gonna come out killing people. 
I still feel confident that we take this series, we jsut need to win this game. They can't beat us twice on our homecourt. Tayshaun needs to play a complete game, not just one or two quarters. Larry has to get Memo off the bench, and put Darvin Ham on it. That was ridiculous last game, I hope Larry can make that change for us.
We need to come out strong from the very beginning, the first quarter will be crucial. On a lighter note, Kabi what would you change your name to...In the case that the impossible happens...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> On a lighter note, Kabi what would you change your name to...In the case that the impossible happens...


Well, I've been thinking about it for a while. Right now my name stands for *K*obe *A*llen *B*ryant *I*verson but seeing as Iverson is no longer one of my favourite players it is time to go a different route. The name KABI has been around for four years on message boards since Fanhome but playing basketball in town here I was given the name Antelope which was immediatley shortened to Lope which is what I have been going by for a while now. The leading candidate for a name so far is Lope31 (31 of course being Darko Milicic and my number for this past year)

Other possible names include...

DetBCool
PistonFAN86
lopeyvk
Austin
jvanlope
MadLope
lopeman
Lope luvs DM
nloman
lopishfury

EDIT: BTW Det, you changed my wacky playoff formatting. R2:G6:04! :upset: I liked that, it had pizazz and maybe it would bring us luck :laugh: It's all good.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Other possible names include...
> 
> DetBCool
> ...


:laugh: 

Thats the funniest thing I've read in a while.





> EDIT: BTW Det, you changed my wacky playoff formatting. R2:G6:04! :upset: I liked that, it had pizazz and maybe it would bring us luck :laugh: It's all good.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

I expect the Pistons to come out strong and win.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

These next 48 minutes of basketball is our season. I hope the pistons can win it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Opening minutes and it's the same story. We can't buy a bucket and New Jersey is out and running.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

these calls are so weak, jefferson hammers tayshaun no call, some one is to close to rj and kmart foul, rj goaltends nothing.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> these calls are so weak, jefferson hammers tayshaun no call, some one is to close to rj and kmart foul, rj goaltends nothing.


I agree. We already have a tough task at hand, we don't need the refs to make it harder.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Pistons are heating up billups just hit a 3.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Were only down by 2 after starting out the game pretty slow.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I got here at about 20 after 8 so it has been close as far as I've seen but I heard about the 13-2. What is wrong with us? And what is up with Sheed? Foul Trouble? His foot?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Terrible start to the game. The nets went on a 11-0 run ealry on, but we stayed calm and find ourselves down only 2 after the first quarter.

I still don't like where we stand right now. Rip and Ben are getting us by right now, they're going to need help for us to pull this off.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

i like our composure after falling behind, but our free throws are killing us. also this is possibly the last game of the season, we have to get back on defense no matter what.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I got here at about 20 after 8 so it has been close as far as I've seen but I heard about the 13-2. What is wrong with us? And what is up with Sheed? Foul Trouble? His foot?


The foot. He's not explosive as he was when we first got him or even earlier in the series. It's an unfortunate incident, but that's why basketball is a team sport -- someone has to step up.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I've been thinking about it for a while. Right now my name stands for *K*obe *A*llen *B*ryant *I*verson but seeing as Iverson is no longer one of my favourite players it is time to go a different route. The name KABI has been around for four years on message boards since Fanhome but playing basketball in town here I was given the name Antelope which was immediatley shortened to Lope which is what I have been going by for a while now. The leading candidate for a name so far is Lope31 (31 of course being Darko Milicic and my number for this past year)
> ...



kabi no lopehouse? im crushed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> i like our composure after falling behind, but our free throws are killing us. also this is possibly the last game of the season, we have to get back on defense no matter what.


Good call. I mentioned it earlier too. Hopefully that defensive play by Mike James along with the press can help us establish something in this second quarter.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice steal by Mike James up by 2.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Haha lopehouse was the SECRET name!

I love Lindsey Hunter. That's what the playoffs are all about.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I really like LB's substitution pattern right now. We're using our depth very well right now. It's keeping our guys fresh and it allowing us to give the Nets numerous looks.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I was gonna say I wasn't thrilled with Sheed's play (I know the injury but still) but then he drained that three and bailed himself out of a turnover with a great dish to James for ANOTHER three. Rasheed Wallace is an over head pass marksman.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Pistons look damn good right now. They have a ten point lead and the CAA is a morgue right now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Pistons look damn good right now. They have a ten point lead and the CAA is a morgue right now.


Makes me wonder why we haven't even tried this Wallacex2 and Okur frontcourt before. With four minutes left in the half, we need to work on maintaining this lead and not letting NJ gain any momentum going into the half. Every minute, every possession is important.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Our FT shooting is awful right now luckly for us NJ is struggling at the line also.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I know I can't communicate to the Pistons players, but it should be of note that Rodney Rogers always turns to his left on the low block. He hasn't turned right once.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Great! We're up 14 at break after an 11 point deficit early on. We closed out there quarter very well, something we haven't been doing well as of late. Mike James has giving us a hell of a lift off the bench. Maybe my pep talk at the mall got him hype.

Half the job is done, we've beaten in the first 24 minutes. Now we have 24 minutes left to preserve the lead.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice finish to the first half. Rasheed has played really good today and so has rip. The lineup of Wallace X 2 and Okur has played real well. I just wish Tayshuan would play real well I don't know if I can stomache anymore scorliss.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

After 13-2 we are on a 48-23 run.

I think the lineup everyone wanted to see when we first got Rasheed is really paying dividends right now. New Jersey doesn't have the size we do, so Wallace, Wallace, and Okur in the frontcourt creates many matchup problems for them. Prince got in early foul trouble once again, but with the way the new look front line is playing we've been able to overcome that.

Good job by LB mixing up the defenses. I think the stints where we changed to the zone just for a possession or two really confused New Jersey.

We are shooting 52% from the field and are 4-5 from threes, the one miss was from 75 feet as the half ended. Ben Wallace is outrebounding New Jersey by himself, and as a team 26-13. Again, credit the frontline for that.

We just have to keep up what we've been doing since the opening minutes of the game and we'll be in good shape.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Nice finish to the first half. Rasheed has played really good today and so has rip. The lineup of Wallace X 2 and Okur has played real well. I just wish Tayshuan would play real well I don't know if I can stomache anymore scorliss.


As bad as Corliss has been, IMO it's better than what Tayshaun has been giving us. At least Corliss has the body to bang around with RJ. RJ just runs through Prince. Tay is bringing nothing right now and although I hate to say it, he needs to be on the bench.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Why is game 7 on Thursday at NOON?!!?!? WTF is that?!!?! I'm raging pissed because I have to work til 3:30!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Why is game 7 on Thursday at NOON?!!?!? WTF is that?!!?! I'm raging pissed because I have to work til 3:30!



LOL... hold your horses, we have to force a game 7 first. We all know NJ is going to make a run and more than likely more than one run. We have to be ready for that and these timeouts could be of good use in the second half. Let's see some more of the big lineup LB.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

game 7 is TBD. I just bought tickets


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

ESPN is saying it is at NOON! I am outraged!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tayshaun is doing his best Michael Curry impersonation. He is bringing nothing to this game, but a body. Please get him out of there.

We look like the team that started the game rather than the team that played most of the first half. We look lifeless. Let's continue to run Rip around some screens and let's start dropping the ball into Sheed.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Someone needs to slap Tayshaun in the face.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> Someone needs to slap Tayshaun in the face.


While they're doing it they need to tell him the shoot the damn ball. He gets into the lane and is dropping it off.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

As long we continue to let our the shot clockl dwindle down to 8-10 seconds we will continue to miss shots or turn the ball over, leading to NJ fast breaks. We have a size advantage, use it. It's that simple.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

:upset:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

We didn't play a good 3rd quarter our lead is down to 3. Our big time players need to shine in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

All is well right now. The lead, although slight, is still in our favor and we're not playing all that well right now. The game is currently going at a slow pace which obviously works in our favor.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Why the small lineup LB? It makes no sense. With Billups and Hunter in the backcourt, the Nets will obviously be looking for Rip coming off of screens, hence the steal. Drop thew ball down low for a couple possessions.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

I feel like I'm going to throw up!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

...And they continue to call Pistons' fouls when RJ is posting up. Call it both ways refs...

That charge leads me to aks why is Tayshaun is in the game?


Possibly 3 minutes left in the season and a post up to Ben Wallace is the best we have to offer? 

Down low to Sheed and what should be Okur out there or a stop and pop for Rip should be the only options we pursue down the stretch.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

I concur.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

God I gotta piss so bad


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

8-18 from the FT line if we lose this game it will be because of FTs.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We want to force NJ to take a jumper on this possession. Don't go for any pump fakes, stay on the ground. 

Refs missed the moving screen on Collins on that last play.

Now we need a bucket.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't know if I am more nervous or excited.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

And one! Well thy missed the and one, but big shot by Rip. "It ain't yet" though.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

So Tay "fouls" Jefferson on one end, Rip gets bumped on the other by Kidd and no call? Consistancy, refs! Pistons up four with under a half minute to go.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Clutch shot by rip


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No three pointers! Funnel them to the Wallace's, secure the ball, and get it to Chauncey or Rip.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Most importanly don't foul them.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Great game by the pistons I didn't believe they could win in jersey but I am glad they proved me wrong.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

:clap: 

Helluva effort ouuta the Pistons tonight. Back against the walls in New Jersey and they pull it out. We backed up our talk tonight.

Although our bench didn't provide a lot of points, I like what they brought to the game today. After a triple OT game, you need guys to come in and give your starters some rest and our bench did that. Ben Wallace and Rip had excellent games. We won a close game tonight, something we haven't done too well all year.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Just like that the momentum swung back to Detroit's favor. Game 7 on thursday. Generally I don't like a lot of days between games but it will help Rasheed and Billups get healthy.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

My how quickly the tides can turn in this game. All the talk about the Pistons being done, no way they beat New Jersey in the Meadowlands, and whatnot. Well we just did and now we're being rewarded for the hard work through the whole season and we've got home court in the biggest game of the season.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

thats the team that i saw all year show up tonight, im so fired up right now. lets come out strong on thursday.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

:greatjob:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> ESPN is saying it is at NOON! I am outraged!


There is no way in hell a weekday game is going to be at noon. Its got to be a typo.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

In Game 5 I seriously questioned LB's sanity by his substitution pattern, but he did an excellent job of rationing out the minutes and bringing guys in in the right situations tonight.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

For the most part I liked the effort I saw tonight. The Pistons played decent, and their bench provided nicely. I didn't think they had a very good shot at winning in New Jersey, so this win is a surprise. Hopefully, there is no let down back at the Palace. That's what they played 82 games this season for, to get that game 7 at home. Now go out and win it.

Things that I liked from this game:

1) I thought Rasheed played a very gutsy game and played very well. He provided offensively and more importantly he was big on the defensive end. He's got a little bit of time before Thursday to rest that foot, and I hope it does a little bit of good.

2) Obviously Rip Hamilton had a hell of a game scoring the ball. When no one else wanted to shoot the ball he carried the team. He's so consistent at the end of the games that you begin to bank on him making the clutch shots.

3) The bench played very well tonight and I want to highlight the play of Corliss Williamson. Normally when Corliss shoots just 1-7 that is a horrible game, but defensively he was great. Without him and Memo, the Pistons don't go on the big run in the second quarter and get back in the game. I get so sick of watching the Nets dunk all over us, and I know with Corliss that's not going to happen. If someone is going to dunk it's not going to be on Corliss. He's not going to committ a ticky tack foul and give them an and one chance, he's going to foul hard, and that's what he did on Kenyon Martin. It's called sending a message, and I'm glad someone finally did it. You can't just let a team put on a show against you. 

4) Awesome job on the glass. That is how it should be and needs to be.

Things I disliked:

1) Our free throw shooting was atrocious. A team that is struggling on the offensive end has got to make free throws. If the Pistons make their free throws the game isn't as close as it was.

2) Ben Wallace was given the ball way too much in the post. When you need a big bucket, you can't go to Ben in the post. 

3) I'm sick of Tayshaun Prince. In my opinion, he shouldn't have been out there at the end of tonight's game. He was awful offensively and he did nothing to stop Jefferson. And when you have Memo and Corliss playing well, you've got to make that switch.

One more game left in this series, and a little bit of time to rest. They need to play alot better, because I wasn't really overly impressed tonight.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

I was not expecting much from the Pistons coming into this game but they really showed a lot of heart in pulling off the win in Jersey and in a close game. Considering we've gotten slaughtered in every game in Jersey the past two playoffs and we haven't won a close game in forever, that's pretty impressive. And I don't care what they are saying over on the Playoffs forum, the refs were horrible tonight. Every time a Net got touched by anyone, it was a foul. Meanwhile Ben was getting held and pushed on every loose ball and that last jumper by Rip was definitely a foul on Kidd. 

Even though we won there was obviously a lot of things that we could have done a lot better. A lot of people have mentioned the free throw shooting, which was pretty atrocious. If Ben is going to be a part of the offense, which he should be at some level, he has to learn to shoot free throws. When you try to score it is inevitable you will get fouled, especially if you are trying to score around the basket like Ben does. If you can't make your free throws with a decent amount of reliability that is a wasted possession. That said, Ben should never take 11 shots in a game. And it is disgusting that although I think only of those shots was a jumpshot, he still managed to miss 9 of them and throw the ball away 5 times! That is gross.

The Pistons did almost manage to give the game away with 20 turnovers, many of them by careless or stupid passes. You just can't do that with the Nets. They will score every time you turn it over. 

I was glad to see Memo finally got some minutes, although his stat line wasn't spectacular by any means, he definitely played well while he was out there and his only bad play was that one stupid turnover when he just lost the dribble. He made both of his shots and pulled down 6 boards in 22 minutes which isn't bad. And he blocked 2 shots.

I agree with whoever said Corliss actually played good despite missing 6 of 7, which before tonight I would have thought was impossible. He defended RJ much better than Tayshaun, and I think he should be getting more minutes in game 7. I also think the 3 big man line up with Memo, Sheed, and Ben worked out very well and a hell of a lot better than those cute 3 guard lineups LB liked to throw at us from time to time. 

Another big difference in this game was the three point shooting. For the past 3 games the Nets had been unstoppable from 3 and we hadn't done anything. This game we went 5-12 while the Nets were 2-14. And Brian Scalabrine had 0 points! 

By the way, I just bought tickets to Game 7 so it better freaking not be at 12:00!


----------

